
Ask HN: HN for the ears? - TekMol
I really would like a news&#x2F;opinion podcast that is similar to HN. That tells me about new and interesting stuff for entrepreneurs and nerds. Does something like &quot;HN for the ears&quot; exist?
======
observation
Ycombinator does have a podcast.

~~~
TekMol
Super cool! Thanks!

